# Please Advise on 2 color transfer or DTG



## typelt2k (May 23, 2015)

Hello everyone I have a job that I would like to get transfers for or if you DTG guys would like to accept this offer if the price is right can you guys help me out. this order is for 87 black shirts with a 2 color crest on the front and 2 color on back please see attached photos. So would it be less expensive to do transfers or what do you DTG guys suggest? Thank you for all your help.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I would likely see if a local screen printer would take on the job..its a two color with underbase job and should be quite easy to get done cheap. DTG or heat press vinyl would work too but I think the cheapest and fastest route would be getting it printed at a shop.


----------

